
Robot Lawn Mowers for 2019 - jawns
https://www.pcmag.com/roundup/361974/the-best-robot-lawn-mowers
======
mikestew
Soooo, two grand for something that doesn't suck? As a West Coast suburbanite,
my 10K square feet of lot takes 30 minutes with the electric push mower. And,
because we don't obsess over our lawn, it needs mowing every week or two. I
don't see the value. A robot vacuum (which we don't have, either) I could see,
as I do ours every day or two. But for 30 minutes every two weeks...

Hey, wait a minute..."we don't obsess over our lawn", now I get it: we're not
the target market. Or maybe a bigger lot would make it worth it.

~~~
syntaxing
A quarter acre (10K square ft) is a pretty small amount of grass hence why
this product is probably not worth it for you especially if quarter acre is
total land ownage. But I'm more surprised how you only have to mow your lawn
once a week. During the prime here on the East coast, you probably have to mow
the lawn twice of week even if you don't obsess over it. It can get so long
that even a high powered lawn mower will struggle if there is a little bit of
moisture in the grass.

------
syntaxing
I love the idea of a robot lawn mower but I hate how you need to lay down wire
to create the boundary of your land. It would be nice to see how well the new
Roomba one works.

------
jasonlaramburu
Robotic mowers have been very successful in Europe but struggle in North
American markets. The general thinking is that the larger average size and
non-uniform shape of American lawns makes robots either impractical or not
competitive with 3rd party lawn care services.

